# Newborn PUPPY pics!!!



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

My future puppy was born yesterday!!! I'm so excited, I don't know how I'm going to be able to stand the next nine weeks until she can come home!

So this is mom.....









And this is dad.....









And one of these little cuties will be my pup!

















And a very tied momma after giving birth to 11 babies...









Sorry if the pictures are too big, I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Your puppy's parents are stunning. They both look really sporty, how's their temperament? You may have a high drive pup on your hands!  Makes them even more easy to train in my opinion...and all the more fun!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Your puppy's parents are stunning. They both look really sporty, how's their temperament? You may have a high drive pup on your hands!  Makes them even more easy to train in my opinion...and all the more fun!


Both parents are working lines, so yes, high drive is in the cards for me :smile: Sire has a Schutzhund3 title, dam has SchH1 plus SDA titles and UKC Rally titles. 
Both of their temperaments are awesome. The mom has a CGC and also a temperament test. I've had GSDs before, but never a higher-drive working line, so it will be a first in that area for me. But I've done a ton of research and we will be participating in at least two different sports, plus of course, family companion. So hopefully her drives will fit in perfectly with what I'm planning!
I also made sure her breeder knows I want a medium drive pup, not a maniac (at least this time:wink


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh how exciting!!! I can't wait to see more pictures from you as your pup grows up and comes home. Congrats!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun! Planning on doing schutzhund with her? I like the maniacs myself, but some don't fit into a normal companion life style without tons of mental stimulation and exercise. In my opinion, the maniacs are truly meant to have a day job, drug sniffers, police work, going to schutzhund trainers who will work them diligently throughout the day. With such high drive dogs it's such a key to give them something to do. That being said though they'd make such an awesome partner to work with!

I hope you have tons of fun with your puppy. Can't wait to see updates and pics when she arrives to you!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun! Planning on doing schutzhund with her? I like the maniacs myself, but some don't fit into a normal companion life style without tons of mental stimulation and exercise. In my opinion, the maniacs are truly meant to have a day job, drug sniffers, police work, going to schutzhund trainers who will work them diligently throughout the day. With such high drive dogs it's such a key to give them something to do. That being said though they'd make such an awesome partner to work with!
> 
> I hope you have tons of fun with your puppy. Can't wait to see updates and pics when she arrives to you!


PSA will be the primary focus, and then Schutzhund after that. 

Thanks so much guys! Ill be sure to post pup-updates as she grows. And I'll definately be back here looking for advice when I start feeding her raw :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow what gorgeous parents! What kind of health testing did the breeder have done on the parents?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Should be fun hearing your shepherd tales once she's with you. That's awesome you'll be feeding her raw too!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, I love the black GS. She is absolutely gorgeous, I'm quite partial to black GS for some reason. I also love super high energy dogs, keeps you young!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful! Just beautiful!:wink:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Wow what gorgeous parents! What kind of health testing did the breeder have done on the parents?


Thank you!
Ok, let me see if I can remember them all.

Dam has hips, elbows, DM, cardiac, and patellas (all by the OFA). Also eyes by CERF. Hips were rated "good", everything else normal. 

Sire had his done in Germany by the SV, so his rating was "a-normal" for hips and elbows. He has ZW 73 also.



MollyWoppy said:


> Gosh, I love the black GS. She is absolutely gorgeous, I'm quite partial to black GS for some reason. I also love super high energy dogs, keeps you young!


I agree, she is a stunner! I prefer the darker sables, but there are 6 girls (3 blacks, 3 sables). And temperament is much more important to me, so I'll get whatever girl fits me best. And I know she would be beautiful no matter the color :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So gorgeous!!!! Sounds like you're going to have one fantastic dog....keep the pictures coming!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like you found a fantastic breeder and you're gonna get a fantastic puppy! Is this the mom's first litter? How old is she? Man it would be so hard to choose between a black and sable! Either way you're gonna get an amazing puppy!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Sounds like you found a fantastic breeder and you're gonna get a fantastic puppy! Is this the mom's first litter? How old is she? Man it would be so hard to choose between a black and sable! Either way you're gonna get an amazing puppy!


Well, I'm a little biased but I think she is one of the best GSD breeders out there :wink: 

The mom (Denali) is 5 1/2 years old, and this is her second litter. Her first litter was 2 years ago. But this is the first time it will be a combination with this stud.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo! A new baby coming soon to your house! Sounds like you really have an awesome breeder who has taken the time to make sure she has really well rounded dogs.
Can't wait to see her grow up! Get lots of sleep now, 'cause when she comes home, that will be a novelty! Of course we all know sleep is highly overrated!


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

You are going to have so much fun with your new puppy! I am partial to working line GSD's, I've got one! The parents of your puppy are very, very nice! Congrats! Hope you'll post lots of pics for us as your puppy grows!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are going to be some GORGEOUS dogs! Wow.. can't wait to see how they turn out as they get older. Hope the wait goes by quickly for ya!


----------

